# Ancona chicks



## Nancy B (Mar 8, 2020)

Has anyone ever raised Ancona chickens? I bought them from Meyer hatchery and the website says they are usually docile. So far, that's hasn't been the case. So far these are by far my spunkiest and most outgoing chicks of the bunch! We have 3 in total, and they will peck my hand whenever I try to pick up any of the other chicks or change water. I kind of like their outgoing personality-just curious if they tend to be friendly as they grow, or if they end up
becoming aggressive later.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll bet that little one looking into the camera is a boy. Got quite a comb going for one so young.

I've never raised them so nothing about them. But they can have their own personalities no matter what the breed description says. I've had a couple of Silkie hens that were wild women. Hamburgs are supposed to be feisty but I found most of mine were quite sweet.


----------



## Nancy B (Mar 8, 2020)

My husband wanted silkies, I’m like a mad scientist I want to make unique crosses—maybe some silky roos in the future to mix with our current flock


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Awww, you should let him have a pair. Mine liked Dutch so I got him a trio.


----------

